
The impact of ad blockers on the Internet - cuchoi
http://voxeu.org/article/impact-ad-blockers-internet
======
cuchoi
"(...) Using data on site traffic and the proportion of users with ad blockers
engaged, it argues that ad blocking initially increases traffic, but as ad
revenues decline and sites are less inclined to invest in content, the pattern
reverses and visitor numbers decline."

